# Pure Afghani Hash or spiked?



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello everybody... That's the best i can get hold of here in pakistan... 
What do u say about it?looks ok, good or bad?

Some characteristics of it are
No smell.. But a good scent when opened or heated.. 
Bubbles quite a lot... Bubbles start dancing as soon as flame is brought near.... 
Tastes pretty sweet, smoke causes no irritation when inhaled but doesn't give a cotton mouth... 
High is calming and satisfying but lasts around 80,90 minutes....


----------



## Wastei (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> Hello everybody... That's the best i can get hold of here in pakistan...
> What do u say about it?looks ok, good or bad?
> 
> Some characteristics of it are
> ...


Looks amazing. Bring me back to my childhood lol. Cheers!


----------



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wastei said:


> Looks amazing. Bring me back to my childhood lol. Cheers!


What type is it? I guess, bubble hash?


----------



## Wastei (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> What type is it? I guess, bubble hash?


No bubble hash. It is probably fine local Afghani/Pakistani. It's made traditionally from dried plant matter. Bubble hash is typically ice hash made from fresh buds.


----------



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wastei said:


> No bubble hash. It is probably fine local Afghani/Pakistani. It's made traditionally from dried plant matter. Bubble hash is typically ice hash made from fresh buds.


What's the best way to test quality of this?


----------



## Wastei (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> What's the best way to test quality of this?


Roll up a really small ball and light it til it's nothing left on a white plate. The ash and oil ring will tell if it's clean or not. Should be just white ash/grey ash left if it's pure, no hard black core left. Oil should be sticky not greasy.


----------



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wastei said:


> Roll up a really small ball and light it til it's nothing left on a white plate. The ash and oil ring will tell if it's clean or not. Should be just white ash/grey ash left if it's pure, no hard black core left. Oil should be sticky not greasy.


As we've already concluded that its not full melt bubble... So theres definitely some plant material in it... So its always going to leave something in the plate... So im unable to understand how to reach that point where u said till its nothing left??


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 29, 2020)

That stuff looks killer. I just saw an interview with Frenchy and he mentioned temple balls have no smell til cracked. Looks like the real deal.


----------



## Wastei (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> As we've already concluded that its not full melt bubble... So theres definitely some plant material in it... So its always going to leave something in the plate... So im unable to understand how to reach that point where u said till its nothing left??


Nothing left ie nothing left to burn.


----------



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

And is there any way to make it less melable? It winters now... Im afraid in summer its gonna get a lot gooeies and difficult to handle/smoke... So any way to make it a bit hard? Or any way to get rid of any additives? Like ive seen threads where guys are putting their hash in boiling water... Will it work for this type?


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> And is there any way to make it less melable? It winters now... Im afraid in summer its gonna get a lot gooeies and difficult to handle/smoke... So any way to make it a bit hard? Or any way to get rid of any additives? Like ive seen threads where guys are putting their hash in boiling water... Will it work for this type?


I'd leave it alone. Jar it or wrap it in food grade cellophane or food wrap and store it in the darkest and coolest part of the house.


----------



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> That stuff looks killer. I just saw an interview with Frenchy and he mentioned temple balls have no smell til cracked. Looks like the real deal.


Most of its traits sound pretty appealing... Im just concerned about the high thats lasts no longer than 100 minutes? Or may be its the cold weather sucking the high?


----------



## bernie344 (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> What's the best way to test quality of this?


Smoke it!


----------



## Wastei (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> And is there any way to make it less melable? It winters now... Im afraid in summer its gonna get a lot gooeies and difficult to handle/smoke... So any way to make it a bit hard? Or any way to get rid of any additives? Like ive seen threads where guys are putting their hash in boiling water... Will it work for this type?


That kind of hash is usually lit on fire before being mixed with either flower or tobacco. We make a round puck and put it on top of ground flower, then light that puck and mix with the flower til its a homogenous mix. That's at least how we do it where I'm from.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> Most of its traits sound pretty appealing... Im just concerned about the high thats lasts no longer than 100 minutes? Or may be its the cold weather sucking the high?


I've been smoking for almost 30 years pal, 1.5 hour high sounds pretty good to me lol. I wouldn't worry about that. You can always smoke more


----------



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

bernie344 said:


> Smoke it!


And then compare it with what? I havent tried out many types of hash before.


----------



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wastei said:


> That kind of hash is usually lit on fire before being mixed with either flower or tobacco. We make a round puck and put it on top of ground flower, then light that puck and mix with the flower til its a homogenous mix. That's at least how we do it where I'm from.


Yes we light it a bit before mixing with tobacco... And whats that deal with people rubbing it in between their palm and thumbs with some pressure of the thumb? When i do that it releases a good but not strong scenet... What does that rubbing do? Increases the high or decreases?


----------



## gladiator709 (Dec 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I've been smoking for almost 30 years pal, 1.5 hour high sounds pretty good to me lol. I wouldn't worry about that. You can always smoke more


What smoking method will increase the high of this particular thing? Been mixing it with tobacco so far...


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> What smoking method will increase the high of this particular thing? Been mixing it with tobacco so far...


No tobacco. Honestly, the coloring on that hash is beautiful. It looks as tho that hash actually was given a little time to age and the outside oxidized like old temple balls. Looks like a reese's peanut butter cup.


----------



## Wastei (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> Yes we light it a bit before mixing with tobacco... And whats that deal with people rubbing it in between their palm and thumbs with some pressure of the thumb? When i do that it releases a good but not strong scenet... What does that rubbing do? Increases the high or decreases?


Haha! Love this, brings back so much memories. It's to make a small string of hash in a spliff. Core being hash, covered with flower or tobacco.


----------



## bernie344 (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> And then compare it with what? I havent tried out many types of hash before.


Why compare it, smoke it and you will know if your stoned or not.
Are you trying to complicated a very simple thing?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> What smoking method will increase the high of this particular thing? Been mixing it with tobacco so far...


If you have a suitable pipe or bubbler, shape two screens like woks.
Put one hit of hash on the lower screen. Place the upper screen to make a lenticular two-screen stack.
Use a butane torch to heat the upper screen and draw a pure sweet vape-type hit.

Because the screen pair looks like aB-movie flying saucer, I’ve informally called this the Roswell system. It’s great for rosin and extract too.


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 29, 2020)

gladiator709 said:


> Hello everybody... That's the best i can get hold of here in pakistan...
> What do u say about it?looks ok, good or bad?
> 
> Some characteristics of it are
> ...


 hmmm! I don’t know. Send me some and I’ll tell you if it’s good!


----------

